# Signature dans mail qui devient pièce jointe???



## karolyn74 (15 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

J'espère ne pas faire de doublons mais je n'ai pas trouvée ma réponse. 

Voilà dans ma signature mail (je suis en version 3.3) j'ai du texte + 2 images. 

Le problème c'est que mes correspondants reçoivent mes images en pièces jointes et donc ne les voit pas directement dans le corps du message.

Comment faire pour régler ce soucis? parce si j'envoie en + des pièces jointes mes interlocuteurs se retrouve avec au minimum 3 pièces jointes bref c'est un peu le bazar.

Merci par avance de vos réponses


----------



## feut (15 Avril 2009)

J'ai longtemps cherché une solution à ce problème et je n'ai jamais trouvé, pire encore si ton interlocuteur et sur Orange.fr et qu'il ouvre le mail via son navigateur internet, le mail seras illisibles et il n'auras pas les pieces jointes.


----------



## karolyn74 (15 Avril 2009)

:mouais: donc je ne suis pas rassurée !

Merci quand même pour la réponse et on ne sait jamais peut être que quelqu'un va avoir une solution...


----------



## Aliboron (15 Avril 2009)

karolyn74 a dit:


> .../... peut être que quelqu'un va avoir une solution...


Dans la mesure où tu ne peux pas maîtriser le logiciel de messagerie utilisée par tes interlocuteurs, tu ne peux jamais êtres sûre de la façon dont ton message s'affichera. Disons que, pour mettre le maximum de chances de ton côté (mais ce n'est pas et en peut pas être une garantie) tu peux utiliser un logiciel plus doué en composition "HTML complexe". Sur Mac, c'est essentiellement Thunderbird qui est l'outil pratique pour faire ça.

Sinon, peut-être peux-tu faire quelques essais à partir des modèles fournis avec Mail (je n'ai jamais testé mais, vu leur genre, il est possible qu'on soit plus près du HTML complexe).


----------



## karolyn74 (15 Avril 2009)

merci pour l'info du coup j'ai trouvée et testée ça :
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/signature-html-dans-mail-avec-des-images-koa-140817.html

bon inutile de dire que c'est pas le plus pratique mais en tout cas cela fonctionne pour le moment, c'est facile, et cela suscitera des idées aux plus douées  pour me donner une autre solution :rose:


----------



## Aliboron (15 Avril 2009)

karolyn74 a dit:


> .../... bon inutile de dire que c'est pas le plus pratique mais en tout cas cela fonctionne pour le moment,.../...


Mouais, la solution de l'image en ligne est loin d'être idéale. Et d'abord parce que la plupart des logiciels (même sous Windows, maintenant) n'affichent les images qu'à la demande. C'est une mesure de protection contre le spam et je peux t'assurer que, pour prendre mon exemple, je ne télécharge les images que pour les expéditeurs connus (et encore, à condition que ça présente un intérêt). Pour tous les autres, le point d'interrogation dans le message me suffit largement


----------



## karolyn74 (15 Avril 2009)

aggggrrrrrr :modo: tu casses ma fierté de m'en être sortie comme je pouvais  

alors tu conseil quoi? parce franchement c'est un peu la jungle pour moi tout ça.

J'ai un espace ftp, je me dépatouille avec le HTML j'ai peut être mes chances? une idée plus judicieuse que celle là?


----------



## marctiger (15 Avril 2009)

karolyn74 a dit:


> aggggrrrrrr :modo: tu casses ma fierté de m'en être sortie comme je pouvais
> 
> alors tu conseil quoi? parce franchement c'est un peu la jungle pour moi tout ça.
> 
> J'ai un espace ftp, je me dépatouille avec le HTML j'ai peut être mes chances? une idée plus judicieuse que celle là?



Acheter le magazine "Avosmac" No 94 de ce mois... page 18 :
"Créer une signature graphique pour Mail".

Désolé de ne pas la retranscrire, mais pas le courage.


----------



## karolyn74 (15 Avril 2009)

magazine acheté, j'ai même pris le hors série du coup 2 magazines pour mieux utiliser mon mac 

Merci pour cette info,  je vous tiens au courant si cela fonctionne


----------



## marctiger (15 Avril 2009)

karolyn74 a dit:


> magazine acheté, j'ai même pris le hors série du coup 2 magazines pour mieux utiliser mon mac
> 
> Merci pour cette info,  je vous tiens au courant si cela fonctionne



J"y suis abonné depuis longtemps déjà, et pas prêt de l'abandonner.


----------



## karolyn74 (16 Avril 2009)

j'ai déjà lu 1 des numéros je trouve que c'est vraiment intéressante  mais je suis un peu déçue sur 1 point c'est que parfois ils se mettent vraiment à la porté du novice mais parfois ils écriraient en chinois que ce serait pareil pour moi :mouais: mais bon ce n'est pas une critique je comprend aussi qu'il faut des articles pour tous les niveaux. 

Je suis contente que tu m'ai donnée le nom de ce magazine car je n'y aurai pas pensée à chercher par là. (mauvais reflex de penser qu'on trouve tout sur le net et rapidement )

Aller je vous tiens quand même au courant pour l'histoire des signatures histoire de revenir dans le sujet !

A bientôt


----------



## marctiger (16 Avril 2009)

karolyn74 a dit:


> j'ai déjà lu 1 des numéros je trouve que c'est vraiment intéressante  mais je suis un peu déçue sur 1 point c'est que parfois ils se mettent vraiment à la porté du novice mais parfois ils écriraient en chinois que ce serait pareil pour moi :mouais: mais bon ce n'est pas une critique je comprend aussi qu'il faut des articles pour tous les niveaux.
> 
> Je suis contente que tu m'ai donnée le nom de ce magazine car je n'y aurai pas pensée à chercher par là. (mauvais reflex de penser qu'on trouve tout sur le net et rapidement )
> 
> ...



Content que tu sois contente.

Tu verras qu'avec le temps, les articles "chinoisés" que tu lis en ce moment seront devenus "novices" à tes yeux. 

Mais c'est un super magazine qui est justement accessible tant aux débutants qu'aux autres plus avancés.

Bonne lecture, @+. 

Note du modo (à l'auteur du topic) : Comme indiqué ici, Mail, on en parle dans "Internet et réseau" !


----------



## arkham13 (9 Novembre 2011)

C'est bien d'avoir trouvé une solution dans un magazine, mais çà serait encore mieux d'en faire profiter la communauté (et là je prêche pour ma paroisse ) parceque je suis confronté au même problème mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution :rose: ...
Donc si il est possible de partager vos trouvailles, çà serait le top !


----------



## karolyn74 (9 Novembre 2011)

je te donnerais pas la solution magazine parce que je ne la sais plus :rose:

En revanche j'ai depuis trouvée une autre solution grâce à une personne sur un autre forum que je me fait un plaisir de partager  c'est simple super rapide et pour l'instant pas de retour négatif je croise les doigts 

http://www.blogdumac.com/tutoriels/une-jolie-signature-pour-vos-emails-4003


----------

